# ada1 keeps having timeout and "disappearing" on my zfs.



## ManaHime (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi,

I'm having problems with one of my hard drive disk which is a Seagate 1TB disk on my raidz (all 3 are exactly the same kind).

My disk keeps timing up or "disappearing" so every now and then, I keep having my raidz being in degraded mode, if I just unplug the disk and plug it back and I do
`# zpool online tank1 ada1`
It resilver and then it goes back to normal until the drive goes "disappear" again

Is it a normal behavior and/or is there a way to fix this?

Oh by the way I'm on: FreeBSD 9.0-RC1 AMD64

and here is the log of all the timeout I see until at the end of the log my disk just goes offline


```
ahcich3: Timeout on slot 26 port 0
ahcich3: is 00000000 cs 00000000 ss 1c000000 rs 1c000000 tfd 40 serr 00000000 cmd 0004dc17
ahcich3: Timeout on slot 25 port 0
ahcich3: is 00000000 cs 00000000 ss 1e000000 rs 1e000000 tfd 40 serr 00000000 cmd 0004dc17
ahcich3: Timeout on slot 7 port 0
ahcich3: is 00000000 cs 00000000 ss 00000380 rs 00000380 tfd 40 serr 00000000 cmd 0004c917
ahcich3: Timeout on slot 10 port 0
ahcich3: is 00000000 cs 00000000 ss 0001fc00 rs 0001fc00 tfd 40 serr 00000000 cmd 0004d017
ahcich3: AHCI reset: device not ready after 31000ms (tfd = 00000080)
ahcich3: Timeout on slot 27 port 0
ahcich3: is 00000000 cs 08000000 ss 00000000 rs 08000000 tfd 80 serr 00000000 cmd 0004db17
ahcich3: AHCI reset: device not ready after 31000ms (tfd = 00000080)
ahcich3: Timeout on slot 27 port 0
ahcich3: is 00000000 cs 08000000 ss 00000000 rs 08000000 tfd 80 serr 00000000 cmd 0004db17
(ada1:ahcich3:0:0:0): lost device
ahcich3: AHCI reset: device not ready after 31000ms (tfd = 00000080)
ahcich3: Timeout on slot 27 port 0
ahcich3: is 00000000 cs 18000000 ss 18000000 rs 18000000 tfd 80 serr 00000000 cmd 0004db17
(ada1:ahcich3:0:0:0): removing device entry
ahcich3: AHCI reset: device not ready after 31000ms (tfd = 00000080)
ahcich3: Poll timeout on slot 28 port 0
ahcich3: is 00000000 cs 10000000 ss 00000000 rs 10000000 tfd 80 serr 00000000 cmd 0004dc17
```

And when I unplug/replug the disk


```
ada1 at ahcich3 bus 0 scbus5 target 0 lun 0
ada1: <ST31000524AS JC45> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
ada1: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada1: Command Queueing enabled
ada1: 953869MB (1953525168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada1: Previously was known as ad12
```


----------



## Goose997 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi

You might have a disk starting to go bad.  Have you tried using sysutils/smartmontools to look at the condition of the disk?

I had that before a disk packed up totally...

regards
Malan


----------



## ManaHime (Oct 28, 2011)

Well if I do
`# smartctl -a /dev/ada1`

I'm not sure it tells me that my drive is broken considering that I had this problem on my older computer too which had only one disk and that the problem kept happening even after I changed the disks many times, but I get that:


```
smartctl 5.42 2011-10-20 r3458 [FreeBSD 9.0-RC1 amd64] (local build)
Copyright (C) 2002-11 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===
Model Family:     Seagate Barracuda 7200.12
Device Model:     ST31000524AS
Serial Number:    5VP8360Y
LU WWN Device Id: 5 000c50 02fe92f7d
Firmware Version: JC45
User Capacity:    1,000,204,886,016 bytes [1.00 TB]
Sector Size:      512 bytes logical/physical
Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]
ATA Version is:   8
ATA Standard is:  ATA-8-ACS revision 4
Local Time is:    Fri Oct 28 13:07:39 2011 EDT
SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.
SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===
SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED
See vendor-specific Attribute list for marginal Attributes.

General SMART Values:
Offline data collection status:  (0x82)	Offline data collection activity
					was completed without error.
					Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.
Self-test execution status:      (   0)	The previous self-test routine completed
					without error or no self-test has ever 
					been run.
Total time to complete Offline 
data collection: 		(  600) seconds.
Offline data collection
capabilities: 			 (0x7b) SMART execute Offline immediate.
					Auto Offline data collection on/off support.
					Suspend Offline collection upon new
					command.
					Offline surface scan supported.
					Self-test supported.
					Conveyance Self-test supported.
					Selective Self-test supported.
SMART capabilities:            (0x0003)	Saves SMART data before entering
					power-saving mode.
					Supports SMART auto save timer.
Error logging capability:        (0x01)	Error logging supported.
					General Purpose Logging supported.
Short self-test routine 
recommended polling time: 	 (   1) minutes.
Extended self-test routine
recommended polling time: 	 ( 176) minutes.
Conveyance self-test routine
recommended polling time: 	 (   2) minutes.
SCT capabilities: 	       (0x103f)	SCT Status supported.
					SCT Error Recovery Control supported.
					SCT Feature Control supported.
					SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 10
Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE
  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   114   100   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       74800513
  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   100   100   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       124
  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   036    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   072   060   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       16054777
  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       1573
 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   097    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       101
183 Runtime_Bad_Block       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
184 End-to-End_Error        0x0032   001   001   099    Old_age   Always   FAILING_NOW 226
187 Reported_Uncorrect      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
188 Command_Timeout         0x0032   097   013   000    Old_age   Always       -       382257935917
189 High_Fly_Writes         0x003a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel 0x0022   063   052   045    Old_age   Always       -       37 (Min/Max 35/37)
194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   037   048   000    Old_age   Always       -       37 (0 22 0 0 0)
195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   035   028   000    Old_age   Always       -       74800513
197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0
199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   196   000    Old_age   Always       -       122267
240 Head_Flying_Hours       0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       156762011338271
241 Total_LBAs_Written      0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       3058589673
242 Total_LBAs_Read         0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       2062256044

SMART Error Log Version: 1
ATA Error Count: 1
	CR = Command Register [HEX]
	FR = Features Register [HEX]
	SC = Sector Count Register [HEX]
	SN = Sector Number Register [HEX]
	CL = Cylinder Low Register [HEX]
	CH = Cylinder High Register [HEX]
	DH = Device/Head Register [HEX]
	DC = Device Command Register [HEX]
	ER = Error register [HEX]
	ST = Status register [HEX]
Powered_Up_Time is measured from power on, and printed as
DDd+hh:mm:SS.sss where DD=days, hh=hours, mm=minutes,
SS=sec, and sss=millisec. It "wraps" after 49.710 days.

Error 1 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 1321 hours (55 days + 1 hours)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH
  -- -- -- -- -- -- --
  04 51 00 ef e5 a5 03

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------
  ea 00 00 00 00 00 40 00      20:39:23.920  FLUSH CACHE EXT
  61 00 00 f0 b0 a6 43 00      20:39:23.915  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 00 00 f0 af a6 43 00      20:39:23.914  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 00 00 f0 ae a6 43 00      20:39:23.914  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
  61 00 00 f0 ad a6 43 00      20:39:23.913  WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1
Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error
# 1  Short offline       Interrupted (host reset)      40%      1230         -
# 2  Extended offline    Interrupted (host reset)      90%      1207         -
# 3  Short offline       Interrupted (host reset)      50%      1206         -
# 4  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      1182         -
# 5  Short offline       Interrupted (host reset)      90%      1173         -
# 6  Short offline       Interrupted (host reset)      90%      1155         -
# 7  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      1131         -
# 8  Extended offline    Interrupted (host reset)      90%      1128         -

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1
 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS
    1        0        0  Not_testing
    2        0        0  Not_testing
    3        0        0  Not_testing
    4        0        0  Not_testing
    5        0        0  Not_testing
Selective self-test flags (0x0):
  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.
If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.
```


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 28, 2011)

FAILING_NOW is not a good sign.  Have you replaced the cables?  Is it using the same power supply that was in the earlier computer?


----------



## ManaHime (Oct 28, 2011)

I didn't only change the power supply the disks and the cables I changed everything in it it's a totally brand new one I bought in August


----------



## Sylhouette (Nov 1, 2011)

Check the other disks you have, if they show less lower values of Raw_Read_Error_Rate   Seek_error_rate and  Command_Timeout then you know this drive is bad.

FAILING NOW is not good.
If you just bought it, you can return it within the warranty.

this is from one of my disks, wich is running for a long time now.
Almost 4 years if the power on hours are correct
Power_On_Hours          0x0032   061   061   000    Old_age   Always       -       34759


```
SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 10
Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE
  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   100   253   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   096   095   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       27
  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   036    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   083   060   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       222240708
  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   061   061   000    Old_age   Always       -       34759
 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   097    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       31
187 Reported_Uncorrect      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
189 High_Fly_Writes         0x003a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel 0x0022   062   052   045    Old_age   Always       -       38 (Min/Max 34/40)
194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   038   048   000    Old_age   Always       -       38 (0 14 0 0 0)
195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   062   059   000    Old_age   Always       -       57693757
197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0
199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0
202 Data_Address_Mark_Errs  0x0032   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1
No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1
 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS
    1        0        0  Not_testing
    2        0        0  Not_testing
    3        0        0  Not_testing
    4        0        0  Not_testing
    5        0        0  Not_testing
Selective self-test flags (0x0):
  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.
If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.
```


as you can see there are much lower values for almost everything than the values of your new disk.

regards
Johan


----------

